# Another thing that's appears to have gone away: bar-ends



## Nick (Jun 21, 2011)

What happened? I used to love using them when grinding uphill. No one uses bar ends anymore?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2011)

No, they're kinda faux pas now.  Some people still use them.  I guess that the advent of riser bars made them kind of necessary.  I had some for a while, but they made me nervous in tight trees, and I never really used them anyway, so off they came.


----------



## Nick (Jun 21, 2011)

In all my years of mountain biking I think I only hooked one bar end. I literally used them all the time - although at the time when I was riding a lot was pre-drivers license, so it was also really useful for those hill climbs on the road. 

It also appears that since the early part of the century riding posture has changed (used to mimic road posture - seat taller than handlebars, for purposes of aerodynamics; not as critical on a Mt. bike!) and also handlebars have gotten a lot wider I notice.

Oh and (thank god) the MT bike community never embraced the latex outfits :lol:


----------



## ta&idaho (Jun 21, 2011)

I still got 'em, but my bike's from 2003.


----------

